# Lightroom 5 and 5.2 very weak support for Sigma Lens correction



## axtstern (Sep 18, 2013)

A question for the Kelby apostles among the forum

I have a few thousand picture to process in Lightroom (5.2 since yesterday evening)
To my suprise even Lightroom 5.1 had already full support for the new Canon EF-M 11-22
And anyway there always seems to be every Canon lens my hearts desire to be available in Lightroom.

Now with 5.2 I try to find the correction for my Sigma 17-35 1.8 and the only thing Lightroom offers me are 4 rather obscure lenses... Am I doing something wrong or is Adobe just ignoring Sigma?

If there is such a correction already out, how to get it and how to make it visible in Lightroom?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

axtstern said:


> A question for the Kelby apostles among the forum
> 
> I have a few thousand picture to process in Lightroom (5.2 since yesterday evening)
> To my suprise even Lightroom 5.1 had already full support for the new Canon EF-M 11-22
> ...


Good question ... but what does Kelby have anything to do with this?
Anyway, I found this on the net (might interest you) How to add a missing Lens Profile using Lens Profile Creator

Correcting chromatic aberration and vignetting issues in your images by manually adjusting the sliders in Lightroom works fine for most cases, because you can easily see CA and vignetting in images. Distortion, however, is not as easy to fix, because an image would have to contain straight lines from corner to corner in order for you to correctly fix them. If you shoot with fisheye or ultra-wide angle lenses that suffer from severe distortion, you might be able to visually fix most images, but the results might not be consistent from image to image.

If you want to have consistent results, the best thing to do is to either wait for Adobe to release your lens profile, or to create it yourself. The latter would obviously be much quicker than waiting for Adobe, but as you will see from the steps below, it would take a significant amount of time and effort on your side.

Adobe Lens Profile Creator

Here are the steps to this process:

Download and unzip the Lens Profile Creator
Go to the Calibration Charts folder, select a calibration chart to fit your printer and paper, print it out and then mount it on a planar surface in a room with plenty of ambient light.
Take pictures of multiple checkerboard images (a minimum of three images are required, but nine are recommended) for each camera/lens settings that you are interested in obtaining the lens profiles for.
Convert your RAW images to DNG format and make sure that full EXIF data is preserved.
Process the raw DNG images (or the JPEG/TIFF images if you prefer creating lens profiles for the non-raw workflow) through the Lens Profile Creator to create the custom lens profile.
Save the lens profiles that you have created into the specific lens profiles folder(s) that Photoshop CS5, Camera Raw and Lightroom would be looking for them for lens corrections.

So, in order for you to be able to create an image, you need to print out a test chart, photograph it and then feed the images to Lens Profile Creator to create a profile. Bear in mind that if you shoot with multiple camera bodies with different sensors, you will have to create profiles for each camera/lens combination. For example, if you own Nikon D800 and Nikon D7100 cameras and you have a Nikon 24mm f/1.4 lens, you will have to mount the lens on both cameras and create two separate profiles. The reason why you have to do this, is because different cameras/sensors handle lenses differently and in the case of FX vs DX, issues such as distortion and vignetting will appear less obvious on DX when compared to FX, because the corners are chopped off.

If you use multiple lenses or different cameras, I would recommend to create lens profiles for all of your lenses and cameras at once. The process is time-consuming, but pretty straightforward and you should not have any problems with creating the profiles.

Once the profiles are generated (LCP file extension), save the files into the “C:\Users\All Users\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0″ folder if you are using Windows Vista/7/8 (for other operating systems, refer to Adobe Lens Profile Creator documentation inside the documentation folder) and relaunch Lightroom. Once you do that, your images should be automatically recognized when you click “Enable Profile Corrections” within Lens Corrections in Lightroom.

By the way, there are other third party software tools such as DxO Optics Pro and PTLens that contain hundreds of camera/lens combinations that you might not find in Lightroom. If you have rare lenses, you might want to give those tools a try, since they will probably have more lens profiles than Lightroom.

Read more: http://photographylife.com/lightroom-lens-corrections#ixzz2fEpCEWna


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 18, 2013)

axtstern said:


> If there is such a correction already out, how to get it and how to make it visible in Lightroom?



Adobe to their shame is nowhere up on par with "official" lens profiles vs. dxo, strange given the resources the former have.

Solution: Get The "Lens Profile Downloader" to add user-created lens profiles to ACR, you may get lucky as esp. for popular lenses and cameras these profiles are also good - not so much for more obscure combinations: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=192&platform=Windows


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a very interesting thread...I just bought a new Sigma lens that has gone out of production, the 24mm f/1.8. If I decide to keep it, I might need to create a custom profile sometime.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting...I've seen/heard of the Lens Profile Creator, but since you can print out the images required for home use, I could even use this to create profiles for my older manual lenses. Thanks for a highlighting the (relatively) straightforward effort needed to create a profile.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2013)

The list of Adobe supported profiles for lenses is here:

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html

There are a lot of third party lenses supported, a huge number of Sigma lenses.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 20, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The list of Adobe supported profiles for lenses is here:
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/lens-profile-support-lightroom-4.html
> 
> There are a lot of third party lenses supported, a huge number of Sigma lenses.


Useful info ... thanks


----------



## axtstern (Sep 20, 2013)

A big Dankeschön for all the usefull information...


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a similar issue yesterday, with my 85 1.4, I think it was a metadata problem/or how Sigma lenses and LR work together, a little fiddling around (not sure exactly what I did) but the "obscure Lenses" you mentioned came up, after my fiddling I now have a list of every lens Sigma make...

Sorry I can't be more exact, but the profiles are in there somewhere...


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 25, 2013)

I wonder how the new Sigma USB lens dock can be utilized with lens profiles. Say you adjust your 'Art' 35mm lens, how can that data be fed into LR?


----------



## Wilmark (Sep 25, 2013)

Yawn....


----------



## DFM (Sep 25, 2013)

Lens profiles in Lr and Camera Raw are tied to both the body _and_ the lens, plus they exist in two versions (JPEG and RAW). You'll only see the automatic combinations that match your particular photos. In general Adobe's bundled pack of profiles only considers brand matches (Sigma lenses on Sigma bodies, etc.) so mixed combinations or setups with TCs or extension tubes are usually something the user community will create and share through the Lens Profile Downloader app. There are thousands of possible combinations out there, and to be frank Adobe doesn't have the time nor the resources to test everything.

Users can vote and comment on the profiles submitted to LPD so you can see the good ones - some people are extremely precise about their work and build very high quality profiles, but with any community resource there'll be some contributors who get it wrong. Of course there's nothing to stop a lens manufacturer themselves from contributing.

Ref the USB dock: Lens profiles only correct for the physical characteristics of the lens elements; they don't care about the firmware or if the image is in focus, so reprogramming a lens with a USB dock won't have any effect - unless you were to somehow hack the EXIF data and change the lens identity.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 25, 2013)

DFM said:


> Lens profiles in Lr and Camera Raw are tied to both the body _and_ the lens, plus they exist in two versions (JPEG and RAW). You'll only see the automatic combinations that match your particular photos. In general Adobe's bundled pack of profiles only considers brand matches (Sigma lenses on Sigma bodies, etc.) so mixed combinations or setups with TCs or extension tubes are usually something the user community will create and share through the Lens Profile Downloader app. There are thousands of possible combinations out there, and to be frank Adobe doesn't have the time nor the resources to test everything.
> 
> Users can vote and comment on the profiles submitted to LPD so you can see the good ones - some people are extremely precise about their work and build very high quality profiles, but with any community resource there'll be some contributors who get it wrong. Of course there's nothing to stop a lens manufacturer themselves from contributing.
> 
> Ref the USB dock: Lens profiles only correct for the physical characteristics of the lens elements; they don't care about the firmware or if the image is in focus, so reprogramming a lens with a USB dock won't have any effect - unless you were to somehow hack the EXIF data and change the lens identity.



Very helpful, thank you very much!


----------



## quartzie (Sep 25, 2013)

DFM said:


> Lens profiles in Lr and Camera Raw are tied to both the body _and_ the lens, plus they exist in two versions (JPEG and RAW). You'll only see the automatic combinations that match your particular photos. In general Adobe's bundled pack of profiles only considers brand matches (Sigma lenses on Sigma bodies, etc.)



Effectively, most Sigma lenses have RAW adjustment profiles for Sigma, Canon and Nikon bodies - these were actually provided by Sigma itself and install with ACR/Lightroom by default. 

If you want to use a RAW profile for your JPEGs, there's a small hack you need to do - find the matching RAW profile of your camera + lens, make a copy of it (delete the "RAW" from the file name, for example), and replace all iterations of *CameraRawProfile="True"* with *CameraRawProfile="False"* within the new copy.

The profiles are ".LCP" files which contain XML formatted instructions - they can be edited using Notepad.
You can find yours at _C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0_ on your Windows PC.

*NOTE*: This is not a perfect solution and if your camera already applies some distortion/vignetting correction to JPEGs, you need to turn it off before using the profile to avoid corrections being applied twice. That said, even the "RAW" optimized profiles help a lot, especially with distortion/vignetting.


----------



## axtstern (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm really learning a lot from this exchange but still the solution for my Sigma 18-35 1.8 eludes me.
An example:
Lightroom 5.2 + EOS M + EFM 11-22 + RAW

you click on lens correction, you click on Canon ==> Lightroom chooses the EFM 11-22 by itself

Lightroom 5.2 + EOS 60D + Sigma 18-35 + RAW

you click on lens correction, you click on Sigma ==> Nothing happens, you choose the lens and Lightroom offers 4 lenses (2 primes and 2 superzooms) All far away from what I need.



> Adobe's bundled pack of profiles only considers brand matches (Sigma lenses on Sigma bodies, etc.)



Seems to explain the phenomen I mention but is that customer friendly? Sigma sells a lot of lenses but not so much DSLRs. isn't it the normal case to have a Sigma lens on a body of the big 3? meaning Adobe ignores the market and goes for the niche? And does this mean that once you dare to use a Tamron or Tokina wideangle you will never be served by Lightroom with out of the box lens correction?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 25, 2013)

axtstern said:


> A question for the Kelby apostles among the forum
> 
> I have a few thousand picture to process in Lightroom (5.2 since yesterday evening)
> To my suprise even Lightroom 5.1 had already full support for the new Canon EF-M 11-22
> ...



Annoyingly, the Canon ef 8-15mm fisheye zoom doesn't yet have any correction profile, which is odd considering both the Sigma 15mm and 8mm fisheye lenses do. The Canon big tele's have no profiles when using teleconverters and non of the TS-e lenses have profiles either....and yet as soon as a cheap consumer grade Canon lens is released, Adobe provides a profile for it....


----------



## DFM (Sep 27, 2013)

There's a profile in the Downloader app for EF8-15 f/4L on either a 7D or 5D-II body.

Fisheyes and UWAs are a nightmare as everyone has a different view on what "correction" means. Do you want to completely-eliminate the barrel distortion and end up with a highly-cropped and stretched image, or just fix the vignette and CA?


----------



## Al99 (Nov 9, 2013)

axtstern said:


> To my suprise even Lightroom 5.1 had already full support for the new Canon EF-M 11-22



Hello,

I'm using Lightroom 5.2, too. Today I get my EF-M 11-22 STM and imported the first photos.
But my "Lightroom" hasn't got a profile for this lens. 

There is a Profile für the EF-M 18-55 STM and the EF-M 22 STM but not for the wide angel lens.

I tried to use the Adobe Profile Downloader, but I can't find a fitting one there.

What's wrong with my "Lightroom"?


----------

